

I got a free ticket to WWDC, but I can't go - stasy

Hi! I&#x27;m a 17 year old iOS developer and designer (just finished junior year of high school). In March of 2014, I started to learn making iOS apps (previously making Windows 8 apps) and have been learning as much as I could about it since then.<p>Last month, I decided to attempt to get a WWDC scholarship by creating an app about myself. I noticed they said they would be giving financial aid to certain situations, so I thought I wouldn&#x27;t have to worry about paying for plane and hotel expenses. A couple weeks later and a lot of work, I finished the app and submitted it to the scholarship. A couple more weeks roll by, and I receive a scholarship from Apple!<p>Now that I&#x27;ve received a ticket to WWDC, I started asking Apple about the financial aid they said they were offering and explained my situation of how I wouldn&#x27;t be able to go unless I got aid, and...<p>They said they couldn&#x27;t help me out this time. The last chance I have left is looking for a sponsor(s) to help me pay for travel expenses to go to WWDC.<p>I was wondering if anyone on HN or any websites, companies, etc that would like to sponsor me so I can go to WWDC?<p>The cheapest ticket from Denver, Colorado to San Francisco, California is $333. The place to stay can range from $350 total (AirBnB) and $125 a night&#x2F;$750 total (split hotel room with other WWDC scholarship winner). Also, my brother has to come with me since I am a minor. The total cost of the trip comes out to $1016-$1416<p>Thank you for reading this. If you would like to help out or sponsor me, you can reach me at aeip@live.com or just comment below :)<p>I&#x27;ve set up a GoFundMe right here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gofundme.com&#x2F;vk9dek
======
masters3d
Call Tech companies in SF and ask for the marketing department. Then when you
get somebody, tell them your story (Make it short, Elevator Pitch) and then
ask them to give you at least $100 bucks and you will wear (Printed on a
T-Shirt?) their logo for a day during WWDC. More days more money or bigger
more Money. Most companies have a big budget for marketing and if they can
file it under that, it should not be hard to do this.

You don't have to tattoo your face, same idea though. :)
[http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/man-face-
tattoo...](http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/man-face-tattoos-
companies-pay-removal-article-1.1294437)

------
BinaryIdiot
Perhaps setting up a GoFundMe would help multiple people contribute? Going to
WWDC sounds like a really cool opportunity and getting a ticket is the hard
part; it should be a shame if you missed out.

~~~
stasy
Good idea. Just updated it!

------
josuegio
Hi Stasy, i just founded on GoFundMe! :)

~~~
stasy
Thank you so much!

------
honest_joe
Just wondering. WHat technology stack did you use for your app ?

Is it a swift only app ?

~~~
stasy
I used Swift and Objective-C. Mainly Swift, even though I didn't even know it
before April. I used FBShimmering, PureLayout, and SCLAlertView in it.

------
scrollaway
It'd help if you stated whereabouts you live.

~~~
stasy
Updated it

